# Middle-of-the-tank fish?



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Are there any fish that like to chill right smack in the middle of the tank?
All my fish like the top, bottom and sides, and it freaks out my ocd that the middle is empty.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Herbicide said:


> Are there any fish that like to chill right smack in the middle of the tank?
> All my fish like the top, bottom and sides, and it freaks out my ocd that the middle is empty.


Thats why people like a large plant in the middle. lol.

Seriously tho, maybe if you had something rooted with floating leaves going up it might get the fishes attention..
Banana plant, dwarf lily, and aponogetons come to mind...
Maybe an echinodorus blehiri if your tank is big enough.

Assuming, of course, you want a live plant. I'm sure you could find a similiar fake one tho.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

my shoals of serpae tetras hang out right over my center piece of driftwood. There is also a nice amazon sword growing in the back!


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking a plant would balance the tank.
I have live plants already, so I'd be able to have another live one.
Any suggestions?
I have hard water (slowly lowering the pH)
Something big, kinda leafy and tall, and preferably full-looking.
And I have a sun-glo 15w light.
What do you think would do well right smack in the middle?


----------

